# Copying from VHS to DVD



## newgal (20 May 2009)

Hi, I wanted to check if anyone knows if you can copy from a VHS recorder to a DVD recorder.  We have old family videos we'd like to transfer to DVD.


----------



## TarfHead (20 May 2009)

The simplest, low-tech & free way would be to, if you can, connect your VCR (SCART OUT) to your DVD recorder (SCART IN) using a SCART cable, then press 'play' on your VCR and 'record' on your DVD recorder.

There are better and paid-for solutions.


----------



## allthedoyles (20 May 2009)

These guys do a great job and are reasonably priced :

[broken link removed]


----------



## battyee (21 May 2009)

You can buy a simple gadget called Eazy Grabber for around 45 Euro. You get the leads with it to connect a VHS player to your pc or laptop. Then burn onto DVD it facilitates easy editing & cuts as all you have to push a button to do this. One source of the gadget is Irish Times special offers advertised today.


----------



## zztop (22 May 2009)

Or buy a combi player....tape to dvd on same machine for around €220.
It is  both a tape/dvd player and recorder


----------



## mathepac (22 May 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> ...
> [broken link removed]


Hopefully better than their web-designs.


----------



## BarneyMc (21 Jul 2011)

Hope I can jump in on this and ask if it's both legal and technically possible to convert old VHS video (commercial productions) tapes to DVD?


----------



## Complainer (11 Sep 2011)

BarneyMc said:


> Hope I can jump in on this and ask if it's both legal and technically possible to convert old VHS video (commercial productions) tapes to DVD?



Do you own the copyright?


----------



## bullworth (11 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> Do you own the copyright?



There seems to be a fashion among many posters at AAM to distract from the original question with queries such as these and I've noticed that it seems to often result in a long slagging match between a couple of posters based upon a misunderstanding which only gets cleared up much later. Some information might eventually be learned or revised as its probably already understood such as what constitutes lawful and unlawful copying but it's got nothing  to do with the simple question asked by the OP.


----------



## GuitarDave (11 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> Do you own the copyright?



If the OP had actually been read correctly you would see it's old family videos that is being put onto DVD...I don't think there's any copyright issue here


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Sep 2011)

battyee said:


> You can buy a simple gadget called Eazy Grabber for around 45 Euro. You get the leads with it to connect a VHS player to your pc or laptop. Then burn onto DVD it facilitates easy editing & cuts as all you have to push a button to do this. One source of the gadget is Irish Times special offers advertised today.



Tried to buy one of these Eazy Grabber gadgets from Aldi some time ago but they were gone within minutes of going on sale in each branch.  Anyone aware of anywhere else other than IT that sell these?


----------



## Complainer (11 Sep 2011)

bullworth said:


> There seems to be a fashion among many posters at AAM to distract from the original question with queries such as these and I've noticed that it seems to often result in a long slagging match between a couple of posters based upon a misunderstanding which only gets cleared up much later. Some information might eventually be learned or revised as its probably already understood such as what constitutes lawful and unlawful copying but it's got nothing  to do with the simple question asked by the OP.





GuitarDave said:


> If the OP had actually been read correctly you would see it's old family videos that is being put onto DVD...I don't think there's any copyright issue here



Hop down off the high horses, guys. If you'd like to go back and read the query that I was responding to and had indeed quoted in my post, you'll see that this query was about commercial productions and part of the question asked was about the legality of copying. It is not possible to answer this question without knowing whether that poster owns the copyright to these materials or not.


----------



## Jazz01 (12 Sep 2011)

Hi, there is a USB Video Grabber coming into Lidl - haven't used it so can't comment in it's use... but taking the video from VHS to laptop / computer... assuming you have a DVD burner on the machine, then you can burn to DVD. 

Alternatively, you can just create avi file (or similar) & burn that to CD / DVD as most new DVD players can play avi formats.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (12 Sep 2011)

Jazz01 said:


> Hi, there is a USB Video Grabber coming into Lidl - haven't used it so can't comment in it's use... but taking the video from VHS to laptop / computer... assuming you have a DVD burner on the machine, then you can burn to DVD.
> 
> Alternatively, you can just create avi file (or similar) & burn that to CD / DVD as most new DVD players can play avi formats.
> 
> [broken link removed]



Thanks for that.  Might give it a try.  Seems to be coming into stock next Monday, 19th Sept.


----------



## bullworth (13 Sep 2011)

Complainer said:


> Hop down off the high horses, guys. If you'd like to go back and read the query that I was responding to and had indeed quoted in my post, you'll see that this query was about commercial productions and part of the question asked was about the legality of copying. It is not possible to answer this question without knowing whether that poster owns the copyright to these materials or not.



LOL honest mistake so apologies offered if offence was taken. Those types of hijacked arguments do seem to happen a lot though so not on a high horse but just expressing a  view like yourself.


----------



## GuitarDave (14 Sep 2011)

bullworth said:


> lol honest mistake so apologies offered if offence was taken. Those types of hijacked arguments do seem to happen a lot though so not on a high horse but just expressing a  view like yourself.



+1 


----------

